# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Cobre Torpedo Cigar Review - Lip Smacking Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about this cigar so I sprung for a 5-pack. It is as good as they say it is. A jet black wrapper that is a little bu...

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Cobre Torpedo Cigar Review - Lip Smacking Good


----------

